# lheísmo



## jazyk

Existe algum estudo ou talvez me possam dizer alguns de vocês a percepção que têm sobre em que região do Brasil predomina o lheísmo, ou seja, usar o pronome lhe em lugar dos pronomes o/a como objeto direto? Esta minha pergunta vem do fato de ter lido aqui mesmo no fórum algo como: espero que isto lhe inspire.


----------



## Vanda

Fui eu quem usou esta expressão! Você está com os mesmos argumentos que o Braz Dude , o mesmo tipo de perguntas e percepção. Tem certeza de que não é ele?  

Na verdade o verbo inspirar pode ser transitivo direto e transitivo direto e indireto.
Machado de Assis: " A paternidade inspirou tais estrofes. O amor inspira-lhe outras". (Aurélio)


----------



## jazyk

Sim, mais veja que no último exemplo que você deu, aparece o objeto direto outras e o objeto indireto lhe. Não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Vanda

Então quer dizer que na frase que escrevi, nem me lembro onde , eu não fiz isto..O que quer dizer que foi um erro, coisa que se pode facilmente consertar. Obrigada por chamar minha atenção....


----------



## jazyk

Sempre às ordens. 

Mas de verdade, não estou interessado se isto ou aquilo está certo ou errado, gostaria que outras pessoas interviessem e dissessem o que sabem, o que têm ouvido a respeito, se há verbos que fazem maior uso desse "fenômeno" que outros, etc., etc., etc. (concedam-me a hipérbole, pelo menos esta vez).


----------



## Vanda

Vou manter meu 'inspirar-lhe' ou " lhe inspirar" mesmo.

_"O glossário pode inspirar-lhe ...." (_alguma coisa). Pelo contexto pode-se facilmente chegar a essa conclusão - objeto elíptico. 
_O glossário ... pode inspirar a você alguma palavra que possa ser relacionada...._

" Outro bambual.... / o que inspirou a meu irmão o seu único poema". (Manuel Bandeira).


----------



## moura

Olá

Encontrei este artigo na net, da autoria de Alcides Silva, brasileiro e professor de português, que poderá ajudar a esta questão. 

Existe também este outro, em resposta num fórum brasileiro à mesma questão. 

E também um outro, que li muito em diagonal, mas que me parece aprofundar muito bem a questão. Retirei um extracto deste último:

"Do mesmo modo, reconhece-se como fator intimamente relacionado ao OI _(objecto indirecto)_ a delimitação do estatuto da preposição _a_. No presente estudo destacamos a relevância da preposição _a _em contraste com _para_, optando por nos apoiar em uma abordagem comparativa com o espanhol. Esta estratégia nos permite verificar que, tanto nessa língua quanto no PE, em oposição ao PB, o _lhe _cliticiza exclusivamente o NP introduzido pela preposição _a_, nunca _para. _Este ponto, porém, só poderá ser entendido, levando-se em conta o importante fenômeno do _redobro do clítico_. No PE, o redobro é bastante restrito, sendo possível apenas quando o elemento dobrado é também ele um pronominal com acento enfático.(cf. seção 2)

(1) a. Eu não​​_o _vi a ele​

b. Eu não​​_lhe _dei o livro _a ele._​


----------



## jazyk

Muito obrigado, Moura. 

A passagem que mais me chamou a atenção foi esta:
_O uso do lhe no lugar do “o” ou do “a”, na sociolingüística (estudo da linguagem como fato social, a língua como dialeto) recebe o nome de lheísmo, assim definido pelo Dicionário Houaiss: “Fenômeno lingüístico que ocorre em alguns dialetos (sociais ou regionais, ou ambos) do português do Brasil, que consiste em substituir por lhe(s) os pronomes o(s), a(s) (referentes ao tratamento você, vocês), na função de objeto direto (p.ex.: Ele lhe convidou para ir ao cinema?)”.
Houaiss explica que no *Norte/Nordeste* a substituição geralmente se dá pelo emprego do pronome lhe e no Sul, dos pronomes de tratamento: Ele convidou você para ir ao cinema?_


----------



## gvergara

Oi:

Na Clarice Lispector que estou lendo já dei com um par de orações nas quais se emprega _lhe _em vez da respectiva forma do do objeto direto (_o(s)/ a(s)_). Em _Alagados, _pelos Paralamas do Sucesso, ouve-se "_O sol da manhã vem e *lhes *desafia_". Tentei ler os enlaces fornecidos acima por moura, mas ele não funcionam mais. Volto então à pergunta original. Usa-se a miúdo _lhe(s)_ em vez de _o(s)/ a(s) _em português?


----------



## xiskxisk

É essa uma das funções do lhe. Mas há muita gente que em fala corrente diz "a ele".


----------



## gvergara

xiskxisk said:


> É essa uma das funções do lhe. Mas há muita gente que em fala corrente diz "a ele".


A que se refere, xiskxisk, com "é essa uma das funções do _lhe_"? Que eu saiba, lhe substitui o complemento indireto (_Eu telefonei *aos meus amigos*_, ou seja, _*lhes *telefonei., O professor deu tarefas *aos alunos*_, ou seja, _*lhes* deu tarefas._)


----------



## J Schmidt

Das vezes que eu escutei pessoas falando _lhe_, foram pessoas mais do Nordeste (pelo que já vi na televisão). Bem, pelo menos aqui no Sul ninguém fala _lhe_, nunca ouvi ninguém usá-lo (na fala do dia-a-dia).


----------



## Jabir

gvergara e sua maestria em ressuscitar tópicos milenares.

E sim, o pessoal do nordeste e norte usa muito "lhe". "Eu vô lhe dá uma coça!"


----------



## Joca

Jabir said:


> gvergara e sua maestria em ressuscitar tópicos milenares.
> 
> E sim, o pessoal do nordeste e norte usa muito "lhe". "Eu vô lhe dá uma coça!"



Mas, Jabir, aqui neste caso (da coça), eles estão corretos em usar o 'lhe'. O problema surge quando dizem: "Eu lhe amo". Mas, como gosto muito do Nordeste, sou capaz de lhes perdoar tudo, rsrsrsrssr.


----------



## Jabir

Ah, eu não quis dizer que eles estão errados. Eu quis dizer que há ainda quem use no dia a dia esses pronomes que, aqui para o sul, sudeste, etc., foram esquecidos no falar coloquial.


----------



## Joca

É verdade.


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> É verdade.



Leismo is very common in Spain and very rare in Latin America. Is it the same in Portugal versus Brazil? Wikipedia has a good definition and very clear example in Spanish:

El leísmo es la sustitución del pronombre personal lo / la por le en la posición de complemento directo y en los verbos que tradicionalmente rigen el caso acusativo (también llamados verbos transitivos) en español:
(Forma leísta) Juan le ha visto.(Forma estándar) Juan lo ha visto.


----------



## J. Bailica

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Na Clarice Lispector que estou lendo já dei com um par de orações nas quais se emprega _lhe _em vez da respectiva forma do do objeto direto (_o(s)/ a(s)_). Em _Alagados, _pelos Paralamas do Sucesso, ouve-se "_O sol da manhã vem e *lhes *desafia_". Tentei ler os enlaces fornecidos acima por moura, mas ele não funcionam mais. Volto então à pergunta original. Usa-se a miúdo _lhe(s)_ em vez de _o(s)/ a(s) _em português?



Esse uso - em "sobreposição" - do 'lhe' não é muito frequente por cá, parece-me. O que acontece é haver certas construções, certas situações em que podem surgir ambiguidades, dúvidas e confusões. Isto é assim com alguns verbos em  especial, e nas tais situações ou construções mais ou menos específicas - que, sobretudo na fala, são em geral facilmente evitáveis (e evitadas). Mas não sei se estes casos (de que você deu há pouco tempo um exemplo, já não sei qual, num outro fio) se podem considerar "lheísmo". 

PS: veja lá se não se perde nessa abordagem tão abrangente ao português - o formal, o informal, os usos, as regras, as exceções, os casos, o PtB, o PtB, a Clarice Lispector . Ou seja, parabéns pelo seu domínio do português, muito acima da média, muito informado e conhecedor.


----------



## xiskxisk

gvergara said:


> A que se refere, xiskxisk, com "é essa uma das funções do _lhe_"? Que eu saiba, lhe substitui o complemento indireto (_Eu telefonei *aos meus amigos*_, ou seja, _*lhes *telefonei., O professor deu tarefas *aos alunos*_, ou seja, _*lhes* deu tarefas._)


Exactamente, substitui o complemento indirecto.

Eu dei o bolo ao João.
Eu dei-lhe o bolo.
Eu dei-lho.

Por isso é um uso normal, visto ser uma das suas funções.



William Stein said:


> Leismo is very common in Spain and very rare in Latin America. Is it the same in Portugal versus Brazil? Wikipedia has a good definition and very clear example in Spanish:
> 
> El leísmo es la sustitución del pronombre personal lo / la por le en la posición de complemento directo y en los verbos que tradicionalmente rigen el caso acusativo (también llamados verbos transitivos) en español:
> (Forma leísta) Juan le ha visto.(Forma estándar) Juan lo ha visto.


Em Portugal está na moda usar "a ele" em vez do "lhe", mas penso que é mais comum usar-se o lhe que no Brasil.

Eu dei o bolo ao João.
Eu dei-lhe o bolo. 
Eu dei o bolo a ele.


----------



## mexerica feliz

No Nordeste e no Norte a gente fala:

_Eu lhe amo muito. / Eu te amo muito.
Eu amo muito você. / Eu amo muito tu._


''Mexe, remexe,seu corpo dança. Mexe, remexe e balança. Quero ver _tu balançar_. '' (Calypso, ''Pra me conquistar'')
'' Me deixa em paz, não somos mais que amigos lhe digo'' (Calypso, ''Chá da maracujá  '')
''Vai ver, eu quero te mostrar, é fácil de aprender, é fácil de falar, assim fica difícil de poder lhe entender, se tudo que eu faço é pra agradar você'' (Calypso, ''Medo de falar'')
''Sem você sou nada vezes nada, de joelhos eu lhe imploro, por favor'' (Calypso, ''Sinônimo de amor'')


você = tu = te = lhe
semanticamente falando, é tudo a mesma coisa...
(por falar em LHE, muitas vezes se neutraliza /lhi/ e /li/ na fala, daí muitos escrevem: _não sei lhe dar com isso..._o que eu acho superfofo)

Passar bem.


----------

